# Interested to meet expats in bkk



## Anders-MUC (Dec 8, 2014)

Good afternoon!

I'll fly to Bangkok in 6 days and I'm interested to meet with people living there as expats. I seriously consider moving to Thailand or another South-Asian country in the coming years. Therefore I'm very interested to get some insight and learn from your experiences.

This is already my fifth trip to Thailand, so I know my way around a bit. But living there is still a whole other story than just spending a few weeks on holidays.

I'll stay in Ratchada, but I'm happy to go to any location in the city that's within the reach of BTS and MRT. If you know a nice restaurant or beergarden, please suggest it to me. I'll be free to meet for a coffee or beer after Sunday, December 14th.

Planning to visit more cities during my trip: Phuket, Chiang Mai, Khon Kaen, Vientiane (Laos). 

<Snip>

Thank you in advance,
Axel


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Anders-MUC said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I'll fly to Bangkok in 6 days and I'm interested to meet with people living there as expats. I seriously consider moving to Thailand or another South-Asian country in the coming years. Therefore I'm very interested to get some insight and learn from your experiences.
> 
> ...


Hi Axel,

It would be wise to use caution in arraigned meetings with people you do not know. Meeting expats can be done easily enough at shopping malls, restaurants, and even hotels in the tourists areas.



Good luck on making the move..


----------



## Anders-MUC (Dec 8, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> It would be wise to use caution in arraigned meetings with people you do not know. Meeting expats can be done easily enough at shopping malls, restaurants, and even hotels in the tourists areas.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply and advise!

So you think I should prefer crowded areas I know? Like, for example, MBK?

Last time I was in bkk (June this year) I just approached a guy when exiting the MRT, and we had a good conversation. We're still in contact, but it turned out that he doesn't live in bkk permanently.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it is always wise to use at least as much caution as we would in our home countries when meeting or dealing with people. 
Should be many places to meet people and even your own embassy in Thailand may have ideas if you pay them a visit..


----------

